# Does anyone know where to find the RMR body kit?



## sandsurfr2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I cant find it for sale anywhere, do they still sell it? If anyone knows any info please let me know. And how much does the kit cost?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Google is your friend my friend! A couple places I found googling 'rmr body kit'.
RMR Body Kits -
RMR 5 Piece Body Kit - Rhys Millen Racing


----------



## sandsurfr2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ive seen both sites and they dont have the kit for the GTO...


----------



## sandsurfr2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Anybody??


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I don't think there is any "body kit" the parts you find at rmrproducts.com are the body kit, you just have to buy them separately.

http://www.rmrproducts.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=61

In fact, I just purchased the front and rear bumper for my goat, and was told they have a 15% off sale for the month of October for GTO parts.


----------

